# Bulova Handwind



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Here's one of my favorite, wearable watches. Dates to around 1945 with a nice white rolled gold case. Original 21 jewel movement and very little sign of wear.

Not the largest of watches (particularly by today's standards) at only 30mm across but wears well on my smallish wrist.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a nice old watch.

The missus and I have two Bulova's and they are quite small


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Good to see a 30mm gents watch, makes me feel better about my tiddler!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Realy like the lugs on that one just ouzes class.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice B)

Bulova always seemed to make watches with fancy lugs, i have yet to see one that i dislike









here's mine (though i can't think why i only have one  )



















john :clap:


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

nice to see somemore vintage bulova's :clap: i recently found this one


----------

